# Great start to weaning calves



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

So the first night of weaning calves was an almost epic fail. Pulled up and saw a mixed herd in a pasture nobody was suppose to be in. Realized 2 cows went over the top of 5 strand barb wire. A mix of 8 calves, steers and heifers, broke their fence down. So I ran 2 really hot wires across the 5 barb strands from the gate to the boundary. Left all the calves in the pasture they broke into since it would just be easier. Since I 'finished' that extra work, I went elsewhere to do what I intended to do 2 1/2 hours before. Called the wife and asked her to check and make sure everything was fine as I didn't hear any vocalizing mad cows. She found 2 cows trying to figure out how to push the gate down. So I hurried up and grabbed the hot wire bucket and proceed to install an electric gate in front of a gate. Doesn't make sense right? Well I'm not taking the chance. I left the charger on because I was fearful somebody would push the envelope and I'd have another mess. Also the charger is over 200 yards away. The psychological effect is very critical at this point. The ground being really wet and I had on my muck boots on, needless to say I got zapped hard a few times. As always the first couple of zaps smart and the following 5 or 6 didn't feel much better. Finally fashioned the gate using 2 gate hangers outfitted with a loop. Everybody is in their proper spot, there better not be a repeat in the morning.

As for the fence jumpers, owned these cows coming on 3 and 4 years, never a problem. Perfect Model Cows. Lock in the head gate by themselves, go where I want them to, beautiful calves, no prior trouble at all. Got them sorted in open field leading them, yes leading, and put back where I wanted them. I will forgive them this time.

Dad in typical fashion,"Next time you wean your calves, put the cows north of the house. The cows mooed all night." To give you a picture, the cows were mostly congregated at the corner closest to his bedroom not even 30 yards. I normally would do it different but the weather being what it has, I had to make some modifications.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

All is well that ends well.

We also fence wean. Keeps the cows from walking the pastures looking for their calves.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

I think I'm gonna try some weaning flaps next ones I wean. Any body here tried them yet?


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

urednecku said:


> I think I'm gonna try some weaning flaps next ones I wean. Any body here tried them yet?


I have used a few of those. It was either I didnt have a separate pen to wean into or had a cow or calf or two that kept getting back together. I would say they are about 90% effective. The odd calf figures out how to suck sideways to bypass it. Or they figure out how to rub it off. The calves still moo. But really cuts down on the noise the cows make.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

urednecku said:


> I think I'm gonna try some weaning flaps next ones I wean. Any body here tried them yet?


We helped a friend who wanted to try them. The flaps worked. It was a little comical watching the calves try to nurse. They would shake their heads and go try again.

We did not know at the time we were only to leave the flaps in a few days because they rubbed and irritated the nose. When the friend took them out each calf had a weeping sore on the nose. They stayed in about two weeks.

Our Vet said the flaps were to be used in conjunction with weaning and not for weaning entirely. He said to only leave them in 4 days. Kind of defeated the purpose in my thinking.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

Everybody is where they are suppose to be this morning. Guess I'll start weaning with a little extra heat from here on out.


----------



## JMT (Aug 10, 2013)

BWfarms said:


> Everybody is where they are suppose to be this morning. Guess I'll start weaning with a little extra heat from here on out.


I don't think I will ever wean again without at least one hot wire between them. We have weaned several times with just two strands of temporary poly wire and that has sure made me a believer.



Tim/South said:


> We helped a friend who wanted to try them. The flaps worked. It was a little comical watching the calves try to nurse. They would shake their heads and go try again.
> We did not know at the time we were only to leave the flaps in a few days because they rubbed and irritated the nose. When the friend took them out each calf had a weeping sore on the nose. They stayed in about two weeks.
> Our Vet said the flaps were to be used in conjunction with weaning and not for weaning entirely. He said to only leave them in 4 days. Kind of defeated the purpose in my thinking.


I guess that means it is recommended to put the flaps on then in 4 days take them off and separate the calves. Seems like that would add a lot of stress at pretty much the worst possible time.


----------



## Supa Dexta (May 28, 2014)

Flaps work. Leave em on for 5 days or a week. Cows get upset when suddenly their calf goes missing, and their bag fills up and starts to hurt. Calves get upset when mom disappears and the milk is gone. Cut out the milk, but leave them together and they adjust to it. Bag pain subsides, calves get used to feed and water alone, And then pull the calves.

video speaks for itself.


----------

